# New to ED & Going abroad



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi,

I've not posted for ages.  But after being told I need egg donation (fsh is 16) we've decided to go abroad (just waiting to here from Clinic Eugin).  I'm starting HRT in a few days.  I know this may sound stupid, but I'm hoping that things could even possibly happen naturally.  I've always had problems with thin lining and I've heard that HRT can build your lining up...has anyone heard of HRT helping anyone conceive naturally?

Loads of questions spinning around, but has anyone heard any good things about Clinic Eugin?

Also, we've decided not to tell any family and friends that we are going for egg donor.  I've had too many insensitive comments recently that I just don't want anymore coming my way!  To anyone who has had egg donation, did you feel the same even though it's not your egg?

Love this site, it's the only thing that's helped me get through the past 6 years!

Jo
x


----------



## Womb with a View (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi Jo. Here is a thread I started for people starting out on the DE IVF route:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55736.0.html

I hope it's helpful although it's not exhaustive.

Good luck with your decisions and your journey. AJ x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Jo and welcome .... i'm sure you will find lots of info here, and even better lots of support, come and join us on the general abroadies chat ...

My DH and I havnt told anyone about DE yet - we are waiting for the old fait accompli and then will announce it!  We just find it easier been on this rollercoaster ride without anyone waiting for news, or debating the issues around DE .....
If you go to the abroadies bumps and babies i am sure lots of the women there who have had scans, seeing babies grow, or had babies will tell you how they have bonded and feel that it is their child, and that you soon get over the donor egg idea ..... perhaps go on the thread i am sure they would love to chat ot you about this.

anyway big welcome ......


----------

